
Hobbes, Morgan Stanley OSS Programming Language - EvgeniyZh
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/5452
======
merricksb
Same topic being discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14783539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14783539)

------
StreamBright
This is the sort of README I would like to see for any programming language,
very detailed still concise, using useful and easy to understand examples. I
can't wait to get to know this system more.

